# Best Italian Restaurant



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 12, 2008)

I would be interested to see nominations for the "best Italian restaurant" (in Italy would be nice, in the U.S. would be preferred). Thanks.


----------



## Richard King (Apr 12, 2008)

Okay this is going to sound REALLY bizarre but in the southeast corner of Oklahoma of all places there is a little town of Krebs near McAlister that has several Italian immigrants that settled there and the italian food is fantastico. You go and eat in the houses of the people. Instead of a living room they have tables set up. 
an example -
Petes Place Krebs Oklahoma


----------



## Blue Tick (Apr 12, 2008)

Mario Batali, probably the greatest and most sophisticated Italian restaurateur in the U.S. 

Mario Batali

Restaurants in general are in a whole different league in NYC. Typically, NYC diners are more sophisticated and adventurous than the american population. So, the cooking and dining experiences are pushed to the limit in NYC;to insure the guests expectations are met far and above from what they expected.

Of course there are tons of small mom and pop places, but NYC is where the best restaurants are found.

In this order

1. NYC
2. Lyon,France
3. San Francisco/Chicago
4. Las Vegas
5. Los Angeles


5 Best in NYC

Try this guide put out by the Michelin Guide. 

The stars are the most prestigous award that any restaurant or hotel can receive. Until recently the stars were only given to European restaurants however, they're now awarding US restaurants.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 12, 2008)

Gratzi! I'm interested in good Italian places in NYC, or Boston, or Washington, DC, or Chicago, or anywhere else in the U.S.A.


----------



## Blue Tick (Apr 12, 2008)

il tuo benvenuto!


Try these guides as well.

Fodors


Zagat


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 12, 2008)

This Sicilian/Italian who has lived in many states votes for The Como Restaurant in Niagara Falls, NY.


----------



## Herald (Apr 12, 2008)

The best Italian restaurant in New Yawk City. Forgedabodit.


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 12, 2008)

> Okay this is going to sound REALLY bizarre but in the southeast corner of Oklahoma of all places there is a little town of Krebs near McAlister that has several Italian immigrants that settled there and the italian food is fantastico. You go and eat in the houses of the people. Instead of a living room they have tables set up.



I remember hearing that when I was at school in Shawnee. Odd, but Oklahoma has some great food (not a natural association for most people.) Between Van's Pig Stand in Shawnee, certain pizza places in Oologah and Foyil, and McAlister's Italian population, it has quite a range of fine dining. And if you go to places like Tribby (an unknown ghost town on Hwy 102) on Friday's, Sandmann's cafe does some great beef ribs and two sides for $4.95 (that's 1990's prices, folks.)


----------



## Wannabee (Apr 12, 2008)

C & O Trattoria is the best one I've been to in the US. In fact it's only one of two that truly seemed authentically Italian (I haven't been to many). It's at Venice Beach almost at the very end of Washington in Del Ray. I can't remember the other. Another one that's good, but not as authentic, is Buca di Beppo. 
As for Italy, who knows. I've never eaten at one that I didn't enjoy.


----------

